# Question re: night shift and meds



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, this may seem a silly question, but for anyone on thyroid meds and working night shift, how do you work your meds? What I mean is, I know you are supposed to take synthroid right when you wake up, so how do I work that when I'm on night shift? The first weekend I worked, I took it at the same time every day. So, 7am I was taking my meds even tho some days that was when I was waking up and some days that's when I was getting off work. This past weekend, I took it immediately upon rising, but then that threw off a day or two of taking it. Here's my schedule:

Tuesday thru Friday, wake at 715am.

Friday I go in to work at 7pm after (hopefully) a nap that afternoon.

Saturday and Sunday I wake at 4pm to go to work at 7pm and get off at 7am the next morning. Monday morning, I get off at 7am, sleep til 2pm, then up to take the kids and me to Taekwondo, then sleep at 10pm to get situated for the rest of the week.

Any suggestions are appreciated!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Ok, this may seem a silly question, but for anyone on thyroid meds and working night shift, how do you work your meds? What I mean is, I know you are supposed to take synthroid right when you wake up, so how do I work that when I'm on night shift? The first weekend I worked, I took it at the same time every day. So, 7am I was taking my meds even tho some days that was when I was waking up and some days that's when I was getting off work. This past weekend, I took it immediately upon rising, but then that threw off a day or two of taking it. Here's my schedule:
> 
> Tuesday thru Friday, wake at 715am.
> 
> ...


Okay...................thyroxine has a half*life of about 7 days so it only matters if you are consistant. I would take it during the day because thyroxine is diurnal. But that is my personal preference.

No matter when you take it,make sure you take it as on time as you can. You will stabilize and be good to go 24/7.

Let me know what you decide.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for that, Andros! I didn't really notice a difference with either way that I took it, so I guess I'll just have to do a little more research and decide. I'll let you know!

Hillary


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Ok, this may seem a silly question, but for anyone on thyroid meds and working night shift, how do you work your meds? What I mean is, I know you are supposed to take synthroid right when you wake up, so how do I work that when I'm on night shift? The first weekend I worked, I took it at the same time every day. So, 7am I was taking my meds even tho some days that was when I was waking up and some days that's when I was getting off work. This past weekend, I took it immediately upon rising, but then that threw off a day or two of taking it. Here's my schedule:
> 
> Tuesday thru Friday, wake at 715am.
> 
> ...


As long as you take it daily I do not think the time of day has anything to do with it. I know of several people that take it before they go to bed in the evenings. You need to be aware to wait at least an hour to eat and avoid iron or calcium supplements for 3*4 hours.

I take my Unithroid at night as I wake up every night after my first sleep cycle usually at 2*3. I got into the habit of taking it at night to avoid iron and calcium supplements.

If for some lucky reason I do not wake up I just take it when I do.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Thanks for that, Andros! I didn't really notice a difference with either way that I took it, so I guess I'll just have to do a little more research and decide. I'll let you know!
> 
> Hillary


http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=3637f5248c6d9a82fe5e5b2af2772720


----------



## Tachycineta (Mar 25, 2010)

I work night shift as well and constantly switch back between night and day. I spoke with my endo about this and she said as long as it's daily and on an empty stomach, it should be ok. Obviously, discuss it with your doc but I hope you find a solution that works well for you.


----------

